# Wer fährt mit? - Touren/CTFs etc.



## Warnschild (28. April 2010)

Also, ich hab das Thema mal gestartet und fang auch gleich an: 

Will am Sonntag (2. Mai) in Karlsruhe den sogenannten "Mai Bike" mitfahren, sieht streckentechnisch ganz nett aus, finde ich. 

Weil ich das entsprechende T-Shirt möchte, hab ich mich auch heute schon angemeldet. 

Ich würd gern die lange Distanz (aber in gemächlichem Tempo) fahren und suche nach MitfahrerInnen. 

Alle Info findet sich hier: http://www.maibike.eu

Anfahrt entweder gemeinsam (Zug) ab HD/MA oder ich könnte auch schon in KA sein.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2010)

Hier kommt Verstärkung fürs Mai-Bike 

Wenn du am Sonntag erst nach Karlsruhe unterwegs bist: Ich werde wahrscheinlich von HD aus den Zug nehmen. Um 7:48 gibt's ne gute Verbindung mit der S-Bahn (das ist mit dem Fahrrad meistens geschickter als die Regionalbahn).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (30. April 2010)

Wollt eigentlich schon am SA hin und dort übernachten, damit ich gemütlich und zeitig los kann am SO. 

Will auf jeden Fall die "Langdistanz" vor der Preisverleihung schaffen, auch wenns schlammig werden sollte. 


Aber vielleicht schließ ich mich spontan doch noch an.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Mai 2010)

War schön gestern, danke an die Mitfahrenden! Zwar war die Strecke tendenziell etwas langweilig, dafür gabs immer mal nette Aussicht und man konnte eher gemütlich Höhenmeter sammeln.

Leider war die Strecke nicht gut ausgeschildert. Wir hatten Glück und eigentlich immer Ortskundige unmittelbar vor, hinter oder neben uns, so dass wir keine Probleme hatten, ansonsten wär es teils eher ungeschickt gewesen. Das fiel auf und andere hatten weniger Glück. 

Außerdem ist es immer doof, wenn man sich zeitig online anmeldet und dabei ein T-Shirt in S vorbestellt, vor Ort dann einen anständigen Preis bezahlt, nur um das T-Shirt dann erstens nur in Größe L zu bekommen, das zweitens den schönen Aufdruck nur auf der Rückseite hat, vorn dazu eine hässliche Oldschoolwerbeaufschrift, von der man auf der Homepage nie was gesehn hat.  Ergo: Ein Arbeits-T-Shirt mehr im Schrank... 

Die zwei Dinge haben mich genervt. 

Aber ihr MitfahrerInnen wart nett, das ist die Hauptsache!


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2010)

Die Streckenausschilderung war in der Tat nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei. Ein paar mehr Singletrails ... so mussten wir leider immer wehmütig den vielversprechenden Trails hinterher schauen, die neben der Strecke in den Wald abzweigten. 
Was Positives muss ich aber auch noch loswerden: Wir sind die ganze Tour über trocken geblieben und wurden erst nass, als wir schon längst im Ziel waren  Und mit netten Leuten zusammen ist jede Strecke doch gleich viel schöner 

Und weils so gut war gleich der nächste Aufruf:
Wer hat am 30. Mai Lust auf eine Runde in Silz im schönen Pfälzer Wald?
http://www.silz.de/vereine/biker/biker.htm
Liegt gleich neben Bad Bergzabern, und da es dort eine tolle Auswahl an Trails gab würde ich schätzen, dass die Chance auf viele schöne Singletrails auch in Silz recht hoch ist...

Ich fänd's toll, wenn wir in Silz mal mit einer richtig großen Mädels-Gruppe aufschlagen könnten


----------



## radfee2000 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle Mädels aus NRW, dem Ruhrgebiet und Münsterland,

hier findet auch eine schöne CTF am Sonntag, den 09.05.10 statt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460224

Also erst brav wählen gehen und dann ab in die Haard 
(oder andersrum?!)

CU, Kristine


----------



## Elmo66 (9. Mai 2010)

Sind heute die CTF in der Haard mitgefahren: super Veranstaltung
Das wird auf jeden Fall ein fester Termin

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mädels aus NRW, dem Ruhrgebiet und Münsterland,
> 
> hier findet auch eine schöne CTF am Sonntag, den 09.05.10 statt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin die Haard CTF im letzten Jahr mitgefahren, teilweise schlimme Beschilderung und auch die Strecke war nicht mein Ding. Die Haard schaut halt überall irgendwie gleich aus, man hatte das Gefühl, man fährt in nem Hamsterrad ;-) immer die gleiche "Sicht" und wär an vielen Stellen schon 10 mal während der Tour gewesen


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2010)

gerade entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459134
http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php

Hört sich nicht schlecht an!

Würde gerne mal ein WE über hinfahren... allerdings nicht zur Eröffnung. Hat noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Mai 2010)

Das ist bei mir schon fest eingeplant ... allerdings an einem schönen, warmen + trockenen Wochentag , den es hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch gibt 
Am Wochenende ist es bestimmt recht voll und soo groß scheint das Gelände ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2010)

@Taunusschnecke
Auch ein Argument... das hatte ich gar nicht bedacht. Du hast wohl recht: den Technikparkours eher am Wochentag. 
Hast du denn schon Pläne, wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich mit Angsthase 62 verabredet. Einen genauen Termin haben wir noch nicht, er wird aber sicher erst nach meinem Urlaub (2 Wochen Biken  in der Provence  ) also frühestens in der 2. Junihälfte liegen. Vor dem Urlaub habe ich noch zu viel zu tun.
Der Wochentag hängt davon ab, wann es werktags beruflich geht. Vom Rhein-Main-Gebiet aus kann man gut morgens runter- und abends wieder zurückfahren. 

Wenn wir einen Termin ausgesucht haben, kann ich den ja hier nennen. Vielleicht gibt es dann ja eine Verabredungsmöglichkeit


----------



## Warnschild (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de/


----------



## CP64 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich sage nur: Jo!!! Schon gemeldet.

Freu' mich drauf wer immer von Euch auftaucht. 

Schönen Gruss
CP64


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2010)

Ich komm' auch 
Langstrecke?


----------



## CP64 (16. Juni 2010)

Sorry, bin über die Suchfunktion u 47 Links hierher gelangt und habe nicht gemerkt, dass ich bei 'Ladies only!' bin. Wollte mich da nicht reinschmuggeln!

Nee, nur 'Kurzstrecke' da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe u keine Ahnung habe was einen erwartet.

Freue mich aber trotzdem (eigentlich nun erst recht) über jeden von Euch der dabei ist. 

Viele Grüsse
CP64
(leider ein Kerl )


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

...den gibts auch für Mountiefahrerinnen. Wußte ich gar nicht. Also wer fährt da Tour E oder F? 

https://www.arberradmarathon.de/mtb-tour-e/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (9. Juli 2010)

CP64 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin über die Suchfunktion u 47 Links hierher gelangt und habe nicht gemerkt, dass ich bei 'Ladies only!' bin. Wollte mich da nicht reinschmuggeln!
> 
> Nee, nur 'Kurzstrecke' da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe u keine Ahnung habe was einen erwartet.




Ich kann nur sagen eine ganz tolle Strecke im Pfälzerwald - bin vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren - Stimmung war auch Super, nur mit dem Starterfeld haben sie nicht so sehr drauf geachtet und dann stimmten am Ende die Platzierungen nicht mehr - aber die Orga legt mehr Wert auf den Spaßfaktor - und den hatte es auf alle Fälle

wünsche allen die mitfahren viel Spaß 
ich selbst fahr an dem WE wo anders mit

Ride on


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2010)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen eine ganz tolle Strecke im Pfälzerwald - bin vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren - Stimmung war auch Super, nur mit dem Starterfeld haben sie nicht so sehr drauf geachtet und dann stimmten am Ende die Platzierungen nicht mehr - aber die Orga legt mehr Wert auf den Spaßfaktor - und den hatte es auf alle Fälle
> 
> wünsche allen die mitfahren viel Spaß
> ich selbst fahr an dem WE wo anders mit
> ...




ist doch ohne Zeitnahme... also wohl auch ohne Platzierungen 
zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.


----------



## Twinkie (3. August 2010)

Wer fährt am Wochenende nach Braunlage zum Harz-Cup?


----------



## Vaena (3. August 2010)

Ich fahre am Wochenende St. Wendel Langstrecke.
Wird ein Familienrennen: Meine Eltern und mein Freund fahren Mittelstrecke.


----------



## JarJarBings (3. August 2010)

ui, da sind wir die ctf gefahren am sonntag, die mich so niedergestreckt hat.. 
ist aber eine tolle strecke, zwar viel autobahn, aber auch tolle trails. die langstrecke hats echt in sich.
viel erfolg!


----------



## Vaena (4. August 2010)

Hi,

bin vor 2 Jahren dort die Mittelstrecke gefahren und letztes Jahr schon mal die Langstrecke.
Zwischen 70 und 90km hat mich die Strecke echt genervt: Nur Wiesengelände und Windrâder auf der Freisener Höhe... aber sonst wars ganz lustig.


----------



## JarJarBings (4. August 2010)

ja, hochanspruchsvoll ist es jetzt nicht grad, aber landschaftlich durchaus reizvoll. ;-)


----------



## Vaena (4. August 2010)

Stimmt. 
Anspruch ist nicht so ...aber ich finde die Idee zuerst mal das Feld auf Waldautobahnen zu entzerren, ganz gut.
Die letzten 2 Jahre hatte ich schon nach 200m freie Fahrt.

Im Gegensatz dazu stand ich z.B. an der Saarschleife auch nach 10km noch im Stau.

Dieses Jahr hoffe ich, dass ich unter 7 Stunden bleibe.
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich nämlich am letzten Verpflegungsstand eine alte Freudin wiedergetroffen und mich 30min festgequatscht *ups*


----------



## JarJarBings (4. August 2010)

das is ja auch geil. 
viel spass auf jeden fall!


----------



## Twinkie (4. August 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr hatte ich nämlich am letzten Verpflegungsstand eine alte Freudin wiedergetroffen und mich 30min festgequatscht *ups*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (9. August 2010)

Hi,

dieses Jahr hab ich mich nicht am Verpflegungsstand festgequatscht. Aber unter 7h wurde es trotzdem nicht. Ich war nicht in so richtig in Form und nach 100km hab ich noch knackige behaarte Männerbeine massiert, weil der nächste rote Kreuzstand zu weit weg war.

Lest selbst:

http://le-saucisson.blogspot.com/2010/08/heiter-bis-wolkig.html

Im nächsten Jahr wieder!!! 
Aber dann WIRKLICH unter 7h.


----------

